# [Giveaway] VOOPOO FINIC AIO Series Testers Wanted!



## VOOPOO (13/3/19)

Left to right: Finic 16 AIO, Fish pod, Finic 20 AIO.

The New Finic Series will be released soon. Wanna be the first one to try it? Simple rules to enter:
1. Mention 3+ friends
2. Comment with the product name you most wanted!

Winners will draw on Mar.18th. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/3/19)

@RainstormZA @StompieZA @Dela Rey Steyn 
Finic Fish

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)

@Jean claude Vaaldamme @Juan_G @Vaporator00 @Cor 

Finic Fish for the WIN!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cor (13/3/19)

Fish pod ftw

@Constantbester @Spydro @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (13/3/19)

@RainstormZA @Hooked @lesvaches
Would love the Finic 20

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G (13/3/19)

1. @Paul33 @Rafique @Silver 
2. FINIC 20

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (13/3/19)

@Vapessa @ShaneSawCT @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Finic 20 AIO would be mint!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Elmien (13/3/19)

@Adephi @ARYANTO @Puff the Magic Dragon 
I like the Finic 16.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (13/3/19)

@ARYANTO @Adephi @Constantbester 

Finic 20

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/3/19)

@MrGSmokeFree @Bulldog @lesvaches 

Finic 20

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## M.Adhir (13/3/19)

@Room Fogger @Jengz @Rafique 
Finic 20

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/3/19)

1. @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Humbolt @Steyn777 

2. Fish Pod. Now you can tell your friends you're vaping out of a fish

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (13/3/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 1. Mention 3+ friends


@Largo @La_Navidad @hot.chillie35 @ShamZ 


VOOPOO said:


> 2. Comment with the product name you most wanted!


Finic 20 AIO

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/3/19)

1. @Resistance @MrGSmokeFree @Raindance 
2. Finic 16 AIO

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rafique (13/3/19)

@Juan_G @CaliGuy @ARYANTO

Finic fish

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/19)

@vicTor @JurgensSt @GSM500
Finic fish

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## GSM500 (13/3/19)

@Dietz @ivc_mixer @CaliGuy 
Finic 20

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/19)

@Juan_G @vicTor @Smoke_A_Llama 

That Finic 20 looks cool

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jengz (13/3/19)

@Vapessa @Hooked @Nadim_Paruk

Would loooove the Finic 20

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/3/19)

@Resistance 
@dunskoy 
@Supriyono 
@ShamZ 
@Largo 


Finic 20 AIO

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/19)

@Raindance @Grand Guru @Ruwaid 
Finic 20 AIO, The colours is so cool !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (13/3/19)

@Not_Allan @JurgenST @SmokeyJoe

Finic 20 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/19)

@Puff the Magic Dragon , @Faiyaz Cheulkar , @Raindance 

Finic 20.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius (13/3/19)

Finic fish 

@Room Fogger
@antonherbst
@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vapessa (13/3/19)

Awesome @VOOPOO
Thanks for the chance. 

I think I would like to test the Finic Fish... Looks different. 

@Max @lesvaches @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## daniel craig (14/3/19)

1. @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Hooked @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## daniel craig (14/3/19)

2. Finic 16

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShamZ (14/3/19)

@Humbolt @dunskoy @hot.chillie35 

Finic 20!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ruwaid (14/3/19)

@EZBlend @ace_d_house_cat @Hooked 
Finic 20 AIO would be a blessing!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (14/3/19)

1 @Room Fogger , @TradeMark , @Daniel 
2 Finic 20

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Safz_b (14/3/19)

@Silver 
@MrGSmokeFree 
@JurgensSt 

Thanks for this chance @VOOPOO 
FINIC 20 please

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/3/19)

@Gringo @Spongebob @Fornax 

The FINIC 20 looks amazing and would be such a awesome part of any collection!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Max (14/3/19)

Hi @VOOPOO Awesome chance - Thank You. 

I would choose the Finic 16 AIO because it looks so neat and clean and very attractive. 

@Vapessa @RainstormZA @Caramia

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (14/3/19)

Wow! This is a really nice initiative @VOOPOO 

I personally like the Finic 20 AIO. Device looks nice and the art on the one in the picture is quite cool!

@Dobie @Humbolt @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Largo (14/3/19)

@dunskoy @La_Navidad @Timwis 
I like the Finic 20 AIO

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (14/3/19)

Finic 20 AIO would be awesome,it looks cool. 
@hot.chillie35
@Ruwaid
@dunskoy

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (14/3/19)

@Nadim_Paruk @Slick @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
I'd love to try the finic fish. Been wanting to try a decent pod system.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Slick (14/3/19)

Finic 20 AIO is my type of Vape

@Room Fogger @Constantbester @Amir

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Constantbester (14/3/19)

@Al3x @Anvil @BATMAN 

Wow this is a hard one...I would be glad to recieve any one of the 3 devices, but think the Finic 20 is a bit more up my ally

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Supriyono (15/3/19)

1. @Resistance @dunskoy @ShamZ @hot.chillie35 
2. Finic Fish

thanks for the chance

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (17/3/19)

@Silver @hot.chillie35 @Constantbester 
I’d love to test the Finic Fish it looks really small versatile and totally funky hope to win

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (17/3/19)

@Constantbester @Spydro @Ruwaid
Finic fish

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (18/3/19)

Finic fish looks good

@Dietz @Oliver.yopanda @Tanja

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VOOPOO (19/3/19)

Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
Congratulations to the winner
@Faiyaz Cheulkar for FINIC 16
@*Room Fogger* for FISH
@*Paul33* for FINIC 20

Please pm to claim your prizes and send your shipping address and phone number.
You are the lucky guys and in order to help more vapors, you need to review it after receive the products 

Good luck next time for other friends. VOOPOO really appreciate your concern~

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## StompieZA (19/3/19)

Congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar @*Room Fogger* @*Paul33*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

Congrats to the winners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## NOOB (19/3/19)

Congrats to the winners and enjoy your prize!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/3/19)

Oooo congrats guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (19/3/19)

Congratulations guys I bet they all awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
> Congratulations to the winner
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar for FINIC 16
> @*Room Fogger* for FISH
> ...


Thank you so much @VOOPOO 

Pm incoming

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/3/19)

Congratulations to the winners
@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Room Fogger @Paul33 and thank you @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## ShamZ (19/3/19)

Congrats winners

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Thank you all for participating! Appreciate it very much
> Congratulations to the winner
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar for FINIC 16
> @*Room Fogger* for FISH
> ...


Thank you so much @VOOPOO for the competition. Really appreciate it. Pm incoming.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Vapessa (19/3/19)

Congratulations to the winners
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@*Room Fogger* 
@*Paul33*

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## CashKat88 (19/3/19)

Vapessa said:


> Congratulations to the winners
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> @*Room Fogger*
> @*Paul33*


Congrats guys 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (23/3/19)

Congratulations
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@*Room Fogger* 
@*Paul33*
Hope you enjoy your prizes

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (23/3/19)

Congratulations to all the winners 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/3/19)

Thanks @VOOPOO , the Finic Fish was received this morning. Thanks again for the competition.


I will do a review and unboxing once I have read the manual. Definately a great looking pod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88 (25/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks @VOOPOO , the Finic Fish was received this morning. Thanks again for the competition.
> View attachment 161602
> 
> I will do a review and unboxing once I have read the manual. Definately a great looking pod.


Awesome looking pod mod look forward to the review 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (28/3/19)

Hello @VOOPOO 

Just checking in to see if you guys received my PM?

I haven’t heard back from you as yet and my wife is nagging for “her” prize

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/19)

Hi @VOOPOO 

Please can you respond to @Paul33 about his prize when you next log on

He has been waiting for you but not getting a response.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Hello @VOOPOO
> 
> Just checking in to see if you guys received my PM?
> 
> I haven’t heard back from you as yet and my wife is nagging for “her” prize


sent a follow-up PM to voopoo on tuesday, havent heard from them either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/19)

Hi @VOOPOO

Please can you respond to the people who are waiting for replies to the Private Messages

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/3/19)

Congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar @*Room Fogger*@*Paul33*
Thanks @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)

Wooooooooohoooooooo @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/4/19)

Received today morning, thanks @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

